# ? why trial & hunt test your PUP !!!!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

it's a new year - Happy new year - start this year out RIGHT - break your pup 2 bird & Gun - enter these events - you will meet the best handlers & pups in the country - the Vast majority will give you advice if you ask - I do it just 4 fun 4 PIKE & me - last weekend - pull up 2 the club - at least 100 pups staked out in the parking lot - it does not get better than this - you own a sport dog - put it into the SPORTING Life style !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeffgrene (Jan 6, 2015)

We are looking forward to hunting our new puppy (3 1/2 months). His breeder was a professional hunting guide and advised us not to start him before 6-8 months old. We would appreciate any advise you might have for early training. In addition, we live in South Florida and would love to find hunting clubs within a reasonable drive


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

jeffgrene said:


> We are looking forward to hunting our new puppy (3 1/2 months). His breeder was a professional hunting guide and advised us not to start him before 6-8 months old. We would appreciate any advise you might have for early training. In addition, we live in South Florida and would love to find hunting clubs within a reasonable drive


Not to start hunt training him, or not to start hunting him?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Jeff - break 2 bird - then break 2 gun ASAP !!!! you have 2 do this right 2 have a great gun dog - PIKE was broke 2 bird @ 9wks & broke 2 gun @ 10wks - he lives 4 birds


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/10/dont-make-your-gun-dog-gun-shy.html

Made my 7-year-old Vizsla, Chloe, gun shy at 4 months. Can never hunt behind her. I can't even take her into the fields where others are hunting 1/2 mile away.

You get one try. Do it slow and do it right. Don't make my mistake.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/get-yourself-great-trainer.html

Rod


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree with RBD. If your new to birddogs, intro to gunfire is one place you do not want to make a mistake. Vizslas seem to have a mind like a steel trap, and do not forget our mistakes. They forgive us, but they don't forget.


----------



## jeffgrene (Jan 6, 2015)

I would appreciate any advise on gun breaking. Both of my nephews are duck hunters, but I don't want to make a mistake with my V. What are suggestions on first time experience?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Jeff,
don't hunt her this season at all. find your local Vizsla club and see if they have a "fun field day" or if they know trainers in your area. Someone will take you "under their wing" if you are open, happy and love your dog and want what is best for her.

Stay away from other breed trainers such as retriever trainers. They don't train their dogs the way a pointer is trained.

PM me for more.

Good luck.
RBD


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Jeff, I agree with RBD and Texas Red. Gunshyness is a man made problem and not one to rush. I take my time with them and let them tell me when they are ready. To push them too fast to far creates a problem that can be easily prevented. I don't get the rush. 

So, I make sure the dog is extremely prey driven. Really likes birds. I take pigeons and allow them to chase them. Mid-chase, I shot a blank gun. Mine is a .209 primer. If the dog stops, or looks around or notices the shot, I quit for the day. 
If not, then I feel then I can move closer when I blank the gun. 
Then I have the dog chasing a bird and I shoot a shotgun. I always associate the bird, with the gun. Take your time. If they associate a bird with a gunshot, that's a good thing. Eventually, you will see the dog starting to look around for a bird when the gunshot goes off. That's when you know you are successful.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

did everyone miss my POINT ? DO IT RIGHT !!! 4 PIKE & all the pointers b4 him - break 2 bird - get 1/2 dozen quail - lock the wings - throw 1 out - let the pup do what it wants - look - sniff - ignore (try again the next day ) catch - play - eat - I could careless - a well bred pointer is prey driven - once they like feathers in their mouth - break 2 gun - the next week do the same - have a friend a 100yds away with a 410 - throw the bird - drop your hand - they fire - if pup looks 2 gun - try again without a shot - everytime the pup ignores the shot - have the gun move 25yds closer - start again - with PIKE he had 2 look backs - after that the gun was shooting over his head - with all the posts on this forum over the 4th of July or any bang - you break the pup 2 bird & gun ASAP !!!!!!! just a short list of how 2 do it right -


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Nope, we just like your full explanation better.
Ron your experienced with bird dogs, and know what you want to see a pup doing with birds before intro to gunfire, and when shooting 100 yards away.
Someone new to this needs the full explanation, and another set of experienced eyes/hands in the field with them.


----------

